# sewable foam



## 66olds88 (Mar 12, 2004)

whats is the foam called that has the backing on it that makes it sewable. i saw the name of it on here before but now i cant find that old post. thanx in advance.


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

I had some 1/2 foam with a type of net backing for sewing. Around here, they call it scrim.

Hope that helps

Later
TC


----------



## 66olds88 (Mar 12, 2004)

no scrim at the local fabric store. what would happen if i tried to sew regular foam? could i make my own scrim with regular foam and use adhesive to put some kind of fabric on the back?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66olds88_@Apr 28 2004, 07:05 AM
> *no scrim at the local fabric store. what would happen if i tried to sew regular foam? could i make my own scrim with regular foam and use adhesive to put some kind of fabric on the back?*


 Yes, you can do that. I've done that with up to 1 inch foam. If you are sewing pleats or squares in backed foam, the pleats or squares wil be a shade smaller than what you outlined. If you outline 4 inch squares and sew it onto 1 inch foam you will end up with about 3-1/2 inch squares.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

its just called sewfoam....there are two types i know of
one has netting on the back side and the other has a gluelike finish on it thats kinda tough...i prefer the netting.... its actually called scrim but most places will recognize sewfoam so just ask for that


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Apr 30 2004, 09:29 AM
> *its just called sewfoam....there are two types i know of
> one has netting on the back side and the other has a gluelike finish on it thats kinda tough...i prefer the netting.... its actually called scrim but most places will recognize sewfoam so just ask for that*


 :thumbsup: ditto!!


----------

